# [Need Suggestions] Non Adsl WiFi router for 1900 sq feet home



## spacescreamer (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey guys, 

i) Need a good Router for non Adsl broaband connection.
ii) Area of the house- 1900 sq feet
iii) 6-8 devices to be connected
iv) No intention of modding/CFW running on the router

BUDGET- 2k

I could only find these two as reliable options- 

1) TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK

2) TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK


a) Any other options?
b) The difference between the above mentioned models is just the speed. Right?


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Dec 15, 2015)

TP link Archer c20i/c20.


----------

